# Jail staff 'fear Muslim inmates'



## Richie (25 May 2008)

This article left a bad taste in my mouth. Political Correctness in a prison can only lead to more trouble: give 'em an inch...

<a href="http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7419388.stm">Link To Article</a>


*Jail staff 'fear Muslim inmates'*

A Prison Service report has expressed concern about problems with the high number of Muslim inmates at one of Britain's high-security jails.

A review of Whitemoor Prison in Cambridgeshire found staff were fearful of doing the wrong thing, *"shifting the power dynamic towards prisoners"*.

The Howard League for Penal Reform said the report was "extremely disturbing".

The Prison Service says it will examine how to manage gangs and terrorist prisoners at the jail.

The report, written by the Prison Service's Directorate of High Security, was obtained by the Howard League under the Freedom of Information Act.

It found staff at Whitemoor Prison near March, Cambridgeshire, "appeared reluctant to challenge inappropriate behaviour, in particular among black and minority ethnic prisoners, for fear of doing the wrong thing".

"This was leading to a general feeling of lack of control and shifting the power dynamic towards prisoners," the report said.

"A wing itself felt particularly unstable with a general lack of confidence among staff."

Urgent matter

The report said there was an "ongoing theme of fear and instability" around the prison and many staff believed a "serious incident" was imminent.

It said the "very high Muslim population" - more than one in four of the 500 inmates - appeared to be "leading to anxiety and apprehension among some staff".

"There is a danger of this leading to hostility and Islamophobia if it is not addressed," the report adds.

Andrew Neilson, assistant director of the Howard League for Penal Reform, which obtained the report under the Freedom of Information Act, said the findings were of concern.

"One of the things the report does flag up is that *low grade prison officers feel unable to confront with sensitivity Muslim prisoners*.

"And therefore they're not really aware whether these are criminal gangs - or criminal gangs with a darker side where radicalisation is also going on."

'Appropriate training'

The report recommended an "intelligence assessment of the Muslim prisoner group of concern and their possible activities" and "more cultural awareness and diversity training".

Whitemoor governor Steve Rodford asked for the wide-ranging review after five prisoners committed suicide between November 2006 and December 2007.

A 14-strong Prison Service team carried out the investigation in February.

*The Prison Service said a "programme of work" was planned "to increase mutual understanding between staff and prisoners", including a "development day for staff on the Muslim faith".* (emphasis mine)

A Prison Service spokeswoman said: "Appropriate training and staff awareness are crucial in tackling radicalisation.

"The prison will continue to work closely with the Prison Service's Extremism Unit and the police to monitor and assess issues around extremism, and work will be undertaken to examine the management of gangs and terrorist prisoners within the prison."


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2008)

On the plus side it would seem that the problem has been noted, now just has to be corrected.


----------



## Richie (25 May 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> On the plus side it would seem that the problem has been noted, now just has to be corrected.



At the risk of sounding negative, it seems to me that the authorities are "correcting" the staff rather than the prisoners. 

My first thought when I read this article was that special prisons for muslim inmates are required; but that brings up the ugly spectre of "political prisoners". Does anyone know what the British did with IRA terrorists? Maybe they can draw on that experience.


----------



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

Richie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the British did with IRA terrorists?



Assisted them apparently.   

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article742783.ece

An interesting read.


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Assisted them apparently.
> An interesting read.



Yep.

"He claims the technology he obtained has been used in Northern Ireland and copied by terrorists in Iraq in roadside bombs that have killed British troops."


----------



## Greymatters (26 May 2008)

Do they have a theory about why one in four prioners are of Muslim background... or would that explanation be offensive to the Muslim community?


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Do they have a theory about why one in four prioners are of Muslim background... or would that explanation be offensive to the Muslim community?



I would love to hear it if they did.  But I think no matter how it was spun, _some_ members of the Muslim community would still find it offensive.  Who ever got around to publishing an official theory would be a brave fellow in my opinion.


----------



## TCBF (26 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> "He claims the technology he obtained has been used in Northern Ireland and copied by terrorists in Iraq in roadside bombs that have killed British troops."



- On the downside, this will no doubt encourage those who claim the BATF knew about the Oklahoma bombing before it happenned (hence, none of their kids were in the day care) not to mention all of the 9-11 theories.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - On the downside, this will no doubt encourage those who claim the BATF knew about the Oklahoma bombing before it happenned (hence, none of their kids were in the day care) not to mention all of the 9-11 theories.



Mhmm, but "those who claim.." keep reading fun and interesting wouldn't you say?   ;D


----------



## Greymatters (26 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Assisted them apparently.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article742783.ece
> 
> An interesting read.



Technology moves through many routes.  Its a bit arrogant to assume it would never have happened if he hadnt done it (if his story is true).

Also, to my mind, its a bit hokey to blame 'MI5' when it was himself doing the work (in his story anyway).


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Also, to my mind, its a bit hokey to blame 'MI5' when it was himself doing the work (in his story anyway).



Ya that rang a bit false to me as well.  Oh well, there is always someone else to blame.  :


----------

